# Now Look @ what comcast is up too



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.sfchronicle.com/cgi-bin/...archive/2003/06/13/BU291570.DTL&type=business

I guess those done with the dish spots arent helping  :lol:


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

That's really sad on their part. 

Looks to me like they're getting worried.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Just wait until phase two begins when the fleet of Comcast blimps start to unroll their sheets of satellite blocking banners.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cyclone _
> *Just wait until phase two begins when the fleet of Comcast blimps start to unroll their sheets of satellite blocking banners. *


what are Blocking Banners


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

They are big Advertisment banners that are suspended from the blimps. They claim it to be advertizing, but its really used to block the line of site to the satellites.


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

Atleast you can't see my dishes from the road (going north or south). If someone came snooping around my house, they would be meeting Mr. Lawsuit.



> _Originally posted by Cyclone _
> *They are big Advertisment banners that are suspended from the blimps. They claim it to be advertizing, but its really used to block the line of site to the satellites. *


Some company really did that really did that? :eek2:


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Why can't they just compete based on quality of service, price and content. When it is more important to deface the competition, it usually means your doing to hide your own flaws.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I am SOOOO glad ComCast (or DumbCast) is not in SD yet. The leading cable provider here is Midcontinent.

www.midcocomm.com


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

I was talking my mom and sister into Dish to replace their Comcast in their houses, and my mom actually asked me about those comcast commercials.

I found it funny because she gets ~40 channels of analog badness for like $35 a month right now, almost every channel has visual problrma of some kind, and they're commenting on things like rain-fade a wind repointing the dish (never happened here in 6 years as a customer)

Silly Comcast....

If I needed to go back to Cable for some reason, at least there's more than one cable company in my city, so I can avoid Comcast.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrAkai _
> *I was talking my mom and sister into Dish to replace their Comcast in their houses, and my mom actually asked me about those comcast commercials.
> 
> I found it funny because she gets ~40 channels of analog badness for like $35 a month right now, almost every channel has visual problrma of some kind, and they're commenting on things like rain-fade a wind repointing the dish (never happened here in 6 years as a customer)
> ...


Did you tell her those spots are false


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Of course, it isn't as though DTV never does anything obtrusive, oh no. I was merely imagining the SEVERAL THOUSAND blue DirecTV door tags strewn all over Hartford, CT a couple weeks back, blowing in the wind down the street, ripped up and sitting on the doorsteps of angry residents, lying rotting in puddles of muddy water, so on...

Believe it or not both DTV and E* engage in obtrusive sniper marketing against cable and theirs works less effectively than cable's does against DBS. It will continue to worsen for DBS as long as DBS still doesn't dig its collective craniums out of its collective hind ends. DBS isn't and can't be a replacement for cable over the long run as cable ramps up bandwidth and offering the way DBS can't while DBS turns up avenues of exploitation so blindingly obvious Ray Charles could spot them at five hundred miles at midnight in a pea soup fog.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Like Ma Bell, the cable companies are still paying off a huge debt from replacing their copper wiring (if they're that far along). That and all the lease equipment that they have out there becoming outdated in a year or two. That's a pretty fast depreciation schedule if you can get it.

Contrast this to the wireless people who have no copper stinking up their "right-of-way". Even some of the older DBS equipment is marginally viable as additional receivers and hand-me-down installs.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Regarding the door tags, you think that they would have learned something from the AOL CDs and the MSN flyer experiments. The MSN experiment drove the point home with a pile driver.


----------

